# easter



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

in 2 days it will be easter. What are we doing for easter. i go to a resturaunt with my Grandmother for lunch and we hang out together. any traditions youd like to share? i cant wait


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

easter is in a week and 2 days.. at least the real original easter.. the lamb is killed; roasted to perfection and eaten in celebration of and thanks for the forgiveness of our sins... 
some folks fast for lent.. but not like when i was a child..for 40 days we ate nothing from an animal... "NOTHING"...
on staurday night we went to church.at midnight our candles were lighted by a flame that has been kept going since the ressurection of christ.and we say...
christos anesti.......................christ has risen..
and answer...alithos anesti.....surely he has risen..


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Going to church to sing with the choir, then going to grandmother's house to get together with family and eat.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

lohachata said:


> easter is in a week and 2 days.. at least the real original easter.. the lamb is killed; roasted to perfection and eaten in celebration of and thanks for the forgiveness of our sins...
> some folks fast for lent.. but not like when i was a child..for 40 days we ate nothing from an animal... "NOTHING"...
> on staurday night we went to church.at midnight our candles were lighted by a flame that has been kept going since the ressurection of christ.and we say...
> christos anesti.......................christ has risen..
> and answer...alithos anesti.....surely he has risen..


Is that the Greek Orthodox Easter?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

only 1 more day now. getting excited


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Gorging on highly processed egg and rabbit shaped chocolates with the kiddies and keeping our fingers crossed that spring has actually sprung (PLEASE no more snooooooow). Then probably making a rainbow colored driveway with the chalk that always shows up in the Easter basket!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

207lauras said:


> Gorging on highly processed egg and rabbit shaped chocolates with the kiddies and keeping our fingers crossed that spring has actually sprung (PLEASE no more snooooooow). Then probably making a rainbow colored driveway with the chalk that always shows up in the Easter basket!


that sounds fun!! wish i was younger and still belived in the easter bunny. i remember going on chocolate egg hunts in the basement. and at the end with a huge chocolate bunny YUM. Good times, good times.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Go and see Love according to John

Edmonton’s Musical Easter Tradition now in its 38th season, featuring a cast and crew of 300, colorful costumes and sets, and full orchestra.

http://www.albertalyrictheatre.ca/

Pictures here http://picasaweb.google.com/albertalyrictheatre/PromotionalImages02#


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes mrmoby.it is Greek Orthodox Easter..


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

happy easter folks!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Yay its easter!!! HAPPY EASTER!!


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello to all,

A Blessed Resurrection Day to all who observe! 

WFF


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

one of the benefits of being Greek Orthodox is the we get to buy all of our easter goodies at 50-75% less than what other folks have to pay..i will be going out wednesday to do my easter shopping..


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

nice discounts Loha. thatts very cool! well gonna be going soon to the resteraunt and meeting my grandma. cant wait!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Todays easter yayyy. Woke up at 5 or 6. its almsot 8 here. I think I might go back to bed.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I sat and layed out on my trampoline in the sun all day, and stopped at my friends house and devoured about a pound of m&m's. I'm spechul xp


----------

